# A thread for the inner weeb in us all...



## Raever (Mar 29, 2020)

Talk about anime and Manga or whatever. Likes, dislikes, recommendations, thoughts. I only ask that you keep things civil and put spoilers where necessary. Have fun ~

I know that nearly everyone and their mother has seen this, but if you haven't watched Hellsing Abridged you haven't experienced a full and fulfilling YouTube binge. So here's my first recommendation, and probably the only one that will ever matter lol.


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 29, 2020)

I remember watching this years ago, pretty awesome <3 You ever watched DBZ abridged or Black Lagoon abridged (called black swamp)?


----------



## Raever (Mar 29, 2020)

Jestwinged said:


> I remember watching this years ago, pretty awesome <3 You ever watched DBZ abridged or Black Lagoon abridged (called black swamp)?



I haven't seen Black Lagoon Abridged but I'm so happy you mentioned it because that's one of my favorite anime, and I never knew people did an abridged version!

I have seen DBZ Abridged, and to be honest, it's the only part of DBZ that I care about. Team four star is great. XD


----------



## cowboi (Mar 30, 2020)

Dodge!


----------



## Raever (Mar 30, 2020)

So about that Bleach uprising that's going around...anyone as excited as I am for the final ark being properly animated?


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

I didn't like the ending of bleach manga but I'm looking forward to incka and kazui


----------



## Arnak (Mar 31, 2020)

I've only seen two seasons of one piece and I want more


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

skroge said:


> I didn't like the ending of bleach manga



No one did, but there's a long story as to why it ended that way - to put it lightly, Kubo has been depressed and overworked (for years) due to the industry and Magazines treating him like crap. So his quality lessened to the point of where he'd just given up on his main title.



Spoiler: detailed explanations here















He is creating an anime series called Burn the Witch...






...and a bleach spin off manga called Can't Fear Your Own World featuring Hisagi, which looks very promising. 







I think he may be doing both with different companies, so hopefully this go around works out better for him. He's still an amazing creator with great stylish art and beautifully unique ideas. So I can't wait to see what's in store for the future.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 1, 2020)

I wouldn’t call myself a weeb but I love Hayao Miyazaki‘s work such as Spirited Away and Castle in the Sky, as well as many of his other creations that taught me to see and appreciate the creative value of anime.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 1, 2020)

I wish I had a weeb in me ;DDD

Jokes aside, I own more Death Note stuff than most other singular franchises I've a collection.


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I wouldn’t call myself a weeb but I love Hayao Miyazaki‘s work such as Spirited Away and Castle in the Sky, as well as many of his other creations that taught me to see and appreciate the creative value of anime.



It's just a joke title lol
Miyazaki's work is a treasure.



Toby_Morpheus said:


> I wish I had a weeb in me ;DDD



I'd probably get annoyed at the fake japanese but hey man, enjoy what you enjoy.



[Nexus] said:


> Jokes aside, I own more Death Note stuff than most other singular franchises I've a collection.



Death Note was one of my first anime, next to Bleach and Naruto, and it's probably still in my top ten to this day due to just how amazing the first act is.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 1, 2020)

Raever said:


> I'd probably get annoyed at the fake japanese but hey man, enjoy what you enjoy.


lol
I like a lot of Japanese stuff. Mainly culture. I'm a sucker for beautiful culture.
I also like their practicality and utilitarianism.
So art, history, music, etc. I have a handful of Japanese products I use, some art hanging up... I need a new bed and will soon be getting a traditional futon.
Of course I don't go full weeb. I don't think I am a reincarnated Japanese person, I don't think their culture is absolutely perfect, etc.
But the majority of it does please me.


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

Their music is so catchy most of the time. Even the classical relaxing stuff can be played on loop for hours and I wouldn't care because it sounds so nice.



Toby_Morpheus said:


> I don't think I am a reincarnated Japanese person



Reincarnation is a fine belief by itself, but privileging yourself or seeing yourself as something you physically aren't now due to a spiritual belief? Not so much. It's why there's a difference between Otaku's and Weebs. Otaku's enjoy a lot of anime, manga, and cultural things. Weebs enjoy it to a point of obsession and want to BE (or believe themselves to be) Japaness through and through. Usually they're just teens that grow out of this behavior lol.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 1, 2020)

Raever said:


> Their music is so catchy most of the time. Even the classical relaxing stuff can be played on loop for hours and I wouldn't care because it sounds so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Reincarnation is a fine belief by itself, but privileging yourself or seeing yourself as something you physically aren't now due to a spiritual belief? Not so much. It's why there's a difference between Otaku's and Weebs. Otaku's enjoy a lot of anime, manga, and cultural things. Weebs enjoy it to a point of obsession and want to BE (or believe themselves to be) Japaness through and through. Usually they're just teens that grow out of this behavior lol.


People will use belief to fuel aberrant behavior.


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> People will use belief to fuel aberrant behavior.



The human race will always be a little entitled, I suppose. Ah well. So, regarding anime or manga - have you seen/read anything new? If not, any music you'd like to recomend? :3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 1, 2020)

Raever said:


> The human race will always be a little entitled, I suppose. Ah well. So, regarding anime or manga - have you seen/read anything new? If not, any music you'd like to recomend? :3


I dont get into anime or manga as much as I used to.
Music... well I really like visual kei bands. Kiryu is what got me started but they disbanded.


----------



## skroge (Apr 1, 2020)

Raever said:


> No one did, but there's a long story as to why it ended that way - to put it lightly, Kubo has been depressed and overworked (for years) due to the industry and Magazines treating him like crap. So his quality lessened to the point of where he'd just given up on his main title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really hate orihime because shes obsessed with inchigo and that kurokasikun is really aggravates me i hope that Ichika Abarai and Kazui Kurosaki becomes a couple not like orhime like couple


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

skroge said:


> i really hate orihime because shes obsessed with inchigo and that kurokasikun is really aggravates me i hope that Ichika Abarai and Kazui Kurosaki becomes a couple not like orhime like couple



Most people disliked her, but this was back during Inuyasha's prime time so...for some reason that stuff was popular.


----------



## Godbear999 (Apr 22, 2020)

I love anime with all-female casts where absolutely nothing happens! Y'know, like K-on or Gochiusa-- niche I know, but I just have such a hard time with shounen anime. It's so not my style haha

Recently I watched studio trigger's SSSS GRIDMAN though, and it was AMAZING. I'm not into fighty-mecha-robot anime but damn, this one hit hard. Totally recommend!

Also, I liked Orihime...


----------



## JDeer (Apr 23, 2020)

The only anime if I've ever seen is _Ace Attorney_. I was never into Anime before although, my friends are all Anime addicts. So, I installed Crunchyroll one night and then started watching Ace Attorney as it was the only one that interested me. I liked it, but I only watched about five, six, maybe even seven episodes, then just randomly stopped for some reason.

Anime never really has been my thing though and I doubt that I can ever get into it as much as I did when I watched Ace Attorney.


----------



## Raever (Apr 23, 2020)

JDeer said:


> The only anime if I've ever seen is _Ace Attorney_. I was never into Anime before although, my friends are all Anime addicts. So, I installed Crunchyroll one night and then started watching Ace Attorney as it was the only one that interested me. I liked it, but I only watched about five, six, maybe even seven episodes, then just randomly stopped for some reason.
> 
> Anime never really has been my thing though and I doubt that I can ever get into it as much as I did when I watched Ace Attorney.



If you like detective, law, or moral based shows Death Note might be your thing.


----------



## Raever (Apr 23, 2020)

Godbear999 said:


> I love anime with all-female casts where absolutely nothing happens! Y'know, like K-on or Gochiusa-- niche I know, but I just have such a hard time with shounen anime. It's so not my style haha
> 
> Recently I watched studio trigger's SSSS GRIDMAN though, and it was AMAZING. I'm not into fighty-mecha-robot anime but damn, this one hit hard. Totally recommend!
> 
> Also, I liked Orihime...



My tastes are so opposite to yours, but I will admit that sometimes its nice to watch people do nothing.


----------



## Valryth (Apr 23, 2020)

Godbear999 said:


> I love anime with all-female casts where absolutely nothing happens! Y'know, like K-on or Gochiusa-- niche I know, but I just have such a hard time with shounen anime. It's so not my style haha
> 
> Recently I watched studio trigger's SSSS GRIDMAN though, and it was AMAZING. I'm not into fighty-mecha-robot anime but damn, this one hit hard. Totally recommend!
> 
> Also, I liked Orihime...



I have to ask, since you mentioned K-On: have you ever watched Hanayamata? It's an anime which is pretty much the same thing: cutesy all-female slice of life where nothing much happens, but it's really enjoyable! I would recommend this one as it's actually quite underrated and deserves more praise. It has a lot of emotional value to me, I remember loving the OP for it.

That said, I used to be a huge fan of anime like this all around! Love Live, Idolm@ster, all the weird slice of life things that you could come across. Now I don't really watch anime, but I really appreciate it! I'm more of a manga reader, one of the series I've been keeping up to date with is Houseki no Kuni. Does anyone else read this one?


----------



## Sairn (Apr 23, 2020)

Some of my favorites if we're on the subject:

Ruroni Kenshin (First anime ever watched)
Evangelion 
Cowboy Bebop
Death Note 
Ergo Proxy

I have plenty more I like too, those just came to mind.


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 23, 2020)

Raever said:


> I haven't seen Black Lagoon Abridged but I'm so happy you mentioned it because that's one of my favorite anime, and I never knew people did an abridged version!


Ahh, Revy. She's my favorite character there.

Anyway, I seem to gravitate towards story-heavy shows...watched Shoujo Kakumei Utena and Baccano some time back, and I liked both of them. Am currently planning to watch the first season of 3-gatsu no Lion. I seem to be a picky eather when it comes to anime. : P


----------



## Raever (Apr 24, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> Ahh, Revy. She's my favorite character there.
> 
> Anyway, I seem to gravitate towards story-heavy shows...watched Shoujo Kakumei Utena and Baccano some time back, and I liked both of them. Am currently planning to watch the first season of 3-gatsu no Lion. I seem to be a picky eather when it comes to anime. : P



Who isn't? There's a series out there for everyone.


----------



## JDeer (Apr 24, 2020)

Raever said:


> If you like detective, law, or moral based shows Death Note might be your thing.


Well again, I chose Ace Attorney just out of the blue, and all because it was the only one that caught my eye. Plus, I'm pretty sure I had heard of it before.

I have heard of Death Note though. I was thinking of trying to get back into Anime again, although that's no longer a part of my mind really. Although, maybe I should. Perhaps I'll like Death Note if I do decide to get back into it.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 24, 2020)

Just give me Konosuba season 3 already.


----------



## Raever (Apr 26, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Just give me Konosuba season 3 already.



Same. And finish Spice&Wolf. Pleeeaaase.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 27, 2020)

Raever said:


> Same. And finish Spice&Wolf. Pleeeaaase.



Panty and Stocking Season 2: Coming out NEVER.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 27, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Just give me Konosuba season 3 already.



I know especially with what happens in the light novels! I need to see it animated!


----------



## Raever (Apr 27, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I know especially with what happens in the light novels! I need to see it animated!



I feel as if I've missed so much by not reading those... >.>;


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 27, 2020)

Raever said:


> I feel as if I've missed so much by not reading those... >.>;



You have no idea lol.

But that's always the case with adaptations of novels of any kind really.

Be it normal novels, light novels, etc. Something is always lost.


----------



## Nomiron (Apr 29, 2020)

In general a lot can be lost when transfering to another medium. Sometimes it can benefit a series and show new sides to it, like how One Punch Man was turned into a great Anime & Manga with some very stunning visuals compared to the rather simple and crude drawings of the original webcomic.

Other times it just can ruin everything. And sadly that's more often than not the case. Just look at Berserk 2018/19, the awful Junji Ito Collection Anime, Rokka no Yūsha also was more of a pleasant read as a light novel and just wasted potential as Anime. The list could just go on and on.


----------



## Godbear999 (May 5, 2020)

Valryth said:


> I have to ask, since you mentioned K-On: have you ever watched Hanayamata? It's an anime which is pretty much the same thing: cutesy all-female slice of life where nothing much happens, but it's really enjoyable! I would recommend this one as it's actually quite underrated and deserves more praise. It has a lot of emotional value to me, I remember loving the OP for it.
> 
> That said, I used to be a huge fan of anime like this all around! Love Live, Idolm@ster, all the weird slice of life things that you could come across. Now I don't really watch anime, but I really appreciate it! I'm more of a manga reader, one of the series I've been keeping up to date with is Houseki no Kuni. Does anyone else read this one?


Sorry for the late reply! But YES, I loved Hanayamata!! The majority of what I watch are from Manga Time Kirara, so if it's a series from that I have probably watched it lol. My odd one out is definitely Higurashi, but I like the manga and the game for that series way more.

I've heard good things about HnK! Has a couple voice actresses I like so I may watch it at some point. That's another thing about me, I love VAs. I'll watch a series just cause it has a couple voice actresses I like!


----------

